# Mignon Portafilter Wedge



## LukeT (Aug 6, 2017)

Has anyone removed this and replaced it with something else to take the screw which comes at it from the inside? Or just cut the exposed bottom section of the part off (although I don't really want to go cutting bits of grinder up)?









Just an idea I had to enable me to sit a funnel on my PF while filling. It'd mean I can't take my hand off the pf but I need to hold it anyway to avoid spillage I've found, especially given how clumpy the grinds are out of the grinder.

Should be easy to do - could probably just pop and nut and bolt in - but interested to know if others use funnels with Mignons and how you've found you make it work.


----------



## kennyboy993 (Jan 23, 2017)

I've kept mine standard and use norvins funnel - I have to hold pf with one hand and press mignon plate in manually to grind but otherwise works well.

I use a cocktail stick to declump


----------



## LukeT (Aug 6, 2017)

Ah ha. I'm heading down the same track. I was thinking the funnel wouldn't leave room for the pf to push the button and thinking that'd be a problem. I'll see how I get on and might investigate removing the wedge as well.


----------



## 9719 (Mar 29, 2015)

Luke, when/if you try this, take your time after removing the screw which is behind the Eureka badge on the shoot. Keep a hold of the shoot and gently lift it off, as the soldering of the wires behind it isn't the greatest and can be easily broken.


----------



## jerbla (Nov 13, 2017)

kennyboy993 said:


> I've kept mine standard and use norvins funnel - I have to hold pf with one hand and press mignon plate in manually to grind but otherwise works well.
> 
> I use a cocktail stick to declump


Agh, Cocktail stick, that was my thinking and will be my next move to improve the tamp down. Still refining.


----------

